# I want out.



## Stoic (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm only 22, but the US government has already pretty much ruined me and my immediate family, and my future in this country is looking bleaker by the day.

I want out. I've wanted out for years, but the economic meltdown crushed those plans (along with my finances) and now I'm getting desperate (and severely depressed). I want a new career, and a new life, just about anywhere but here. I have accumulated far too many negative feelings towards my country to remain here.

What should a 22 year old introvert do (career wise) to escape from the US and start over? What should I go to school to study/gain certifications for, that would allow me to make a decent living elsewhere?

Medical? Language? Technology? Psychology? I'm willing to educate myself in just about any field and learn any language, so long as it can land me a half-way decent job and a work visa. Do I _need_ a college degree, or would a specific skill be enough?

If you have any suggestions for expat careers (which don't involve a tremendous amount of 'people skills'- I'm definitely no socialite), please share them. I'm researching every possible exit from this rapidly sinking ship, and my standards are constantly lowering.

Tell me what the smart expat-to-be goes to school for!

TIA,
Stoic
---


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Quite a few words with no information but a 22 year old introvert. Unfortunately crystal balls are not standard forum equipment. Talk to us.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Getting out of the US requires pretty much the same thing as simply finding a job in the US - you need a background in something needed and wanted in the target society, and, for expatriation, you need the local language at a very usable to fluent level.

The only way you'll get fluent in a language is to go try it out on the native speakers.

To get out of the US, you need to travel and scout out possibilities and opportunities for yourself. It also helps to be running "to" something rather than "away from" something. What is it you hope to achieve by going somewhere else? What are you looking to find there? That will start to narrow down your choices.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Google is your friend. Try these search terms:

1) Skip college business yourself

and

2) efam

These are two good sources of information and will lead you to the door.


----------



## lionlisa (Jun 11, 2010)

I think you could take some years out for your country, get a new place to live, and then I think you could find some that you like there, and have fun mate


----------



## p&b (Aug 23, 2010)

Anything Health related would be my vote. Look into universities abroad (UK, OZ, NZ easiest) and if the international fees don't give you a heart attack, go for it. The US must be the hardest place in the anglophone world to get into quality University courses. Good luck mate.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

p&b said:


> Anything Health related would be my vote. Look into universities abroad (UK, OZ, NZ easiest) and if the international fees don't give you a heart attack, go for it. The US must be the hardest place in the anglophone world to get into quality University courses. Good luck mate.


Be very careful with health related stuff. The training and qualifications can be difficult to transfer from one country to another. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## YOLO (Jan 11, 2010)

Just throwing an idea out there, and I admit I do not know the details but that is what Google is for...what about volunteering for the Peace Corp, or some non-profit that works in other countries? That would get you away for a while and a job...


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

If it is hard for you in the USA it will be double hard for you elsewhere. Im not saying that USA is number one because there are many great places to live in the world but USA is the easiest place to move ahead and having things work smoothly. JW.


----------



## dimaqq (Aug 26, 2010)

*out or in elsewhere?*

I moved a bit in my life even though still in in my 20's, and as a fellow introvert, I can only share this bit of wisdom:

If you want out, only run if you must run.

If, on the other hand, you want "in" somewhere else, better yet somewhere else specific, then just go for it. Don't worry researching your destination too much, you'll get it when you are there. Check the basics and go.

Where to:

A few Nordic countries still offer free education, though you have to apply at least half a year in advance.

Or just find a job, any job, somewhere, go for that job and later look around and you might want to switch to something else.

You could go to many Asian countries to teach local kids English, get decent money and some time for yourself to figure out your future. It's not for everyone forever, but it's definitely something you can quite easily try. An extra boon here is that you'd be popular on a personal level just because of where you are from.

You could also go to any 3rd world country and get by on your savings until you figure out what it is that you wanna do there.

Finally, you can move within your home country or its immediate neighbours, it's large and diverse enough area...


Good luck!
d.




Stoic said:


> I'm only 22, but the US government has already pretty much ruined me and my immediate family, and my future in this country is looking bleaker by the day.
> 
> I want out. I've wanted out for years, but the economic meltdown crushed those plans (along with my finances) and now I'm getting desperate (and severely depressed). I want a new career, and a new life, just about anywhere but here. I have accumulated far too many negative feelings towards my country to remain here.
> 
> ...


----------



## redman9 (Nov 11, 2009)

I hear ya friend. I have plans on moving back out of the US as soon as I can do it on MY terms. I already lived in Mexico for 8 years. I've been back in Cali for 7. While I enjoyed my time there, I will be moving to a more "1st world" country next.
If you are 22, that means you probably do not have a whole lot tying you down here...job, career, mate, kids...and you have said as much.
If I were 22 right now...and sick of what the US does...I would just go. Sell off anything valuable you have, do a lot of Googling as to where you want to be for a while, buy your ticket and go. Adventure and new everything is always a good thing when you are stuck. You are 22....just do it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

redman9 said:


> I hear ya friend. I have plans on moving back out of the US as soon as I can do it on MY terms. I already lived in Mexico for 8 years. I've been back in Cali for 7. While I enjoyed my time there, I will be moving to a more "1st world" country next.
> If you are 22, that means you probably do not have a whole lot tying you down here...job, career, mate, kids...and you have said as much.
> If I were 22 right now...and sick of what the US does...I would just go. Sell off anything valuable you have, do a lot of Googling as to where you want to be for a while, buy your ticket and go. Adventure and new everything is always a good thing when you are stuck. You are 22....just do it.


You forgot just a few minor details such as visa, finances, education ... Aka legal stay:>)


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Stoic, I have read through all the advice given here and I must say I agree with so to say all of them. Your age is a plus to be somewhat daring and explore things in life. Pack-up-and-go if there is no family who can be hurt or offended by your decision. 

What experience only can teach you, is that the grass always looks greener on the other side. But hey, that is part of a journey and a fun journey too.

How to pack-up-and-go? Firstly, the "take-whatever-job-you-can-get" means that you will have to be willing to do (inferior) work you would not do under normal circumstances in the US. You will have to be willing to work hard, for free (voluntary work) or perhaps for board & lodging, or for a mere honorarium. But it is not about the money so much as the valuable experience you will gain.

I suggest you google some non profit organisations and offer to work as a voluntary worker for 3 months at a time. Make sure to inform them that you want to be an asset to their organisation and that you are a hard and reliable worker, that you will never be a burdon to them.

Offer your services to work 4 out of 7 days a week in order to have time to explore the country. Be frank and honest.

One such place in South Africa is Community Mental Health and Psychiatry - Cape Town - Northern Suburbs They often have gap year students from countries working there as voluntary workers. 

This way, you can see and experience different countries. In one year, if all works according to plan, you can visit 3-4 countries. The experience that you will gain from this is sure to help you decide what you would like to do with your life, or whether the US is really such a bad place. Good luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Do a TEFL course and go somewhere else for a bit. Have a bit of fun and somewhere in between you may figure out what you wanna do with your life.


----------

